# Greece holiday visa...need advice



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm a non-EU citizen living in the UK and wish to visit Greece for holiday. I need some advice, please.

In the Greek Embassy UK website, it says I'm required to present: *Proof of accommodation (hotel bookings, original invitation letter dully signed by the host, whose signature needs to be verified by a Greek authority (police, honorary consulate etc).*

Does this mean I have to book my hotel BEFORE knowing whether my Visa is approved? Or is a refundable/cancellable 'reservation' enough? What am I supposed to present?

Should I also book my AIRLINE ticket BEFORE my visa is approved? Or is this not necessary?

Any advice will be helpful! Thank you.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

No reply from anyone?


----------

